# HP OfficeJet 4215 Problem :-(



## Flap (13. Januar 2005)

Guten Abend,
Ich hab mal ein kleines Problem und zwar schaff ich das nicht meinen HP OfficeJet 4215 All in One zu installieren.
Und zwar das genaue Problem ist, ich schaff keine Verbindung vom Pc zum Drucker ….
Als erstes dachte ich hätte ein zu langes Kabel, da in der Anleitung von Hp steht maximal 3m .. nun hab ich ein 1,85 m Kabel….
Hmm klappt auch nicht ….
Naja als nächstes erfahre ich es könnte an meiner USB Schnittstelle liegen, na was mach ich… ich schau im Handbuch nach und sehe das Mainboard hat nur usb 1… was mach ich kauf mir mal einen USB 2.0 PCI Controller…. bau ihn ein installiere Treiber… hmm geht trotzdem nicht nun weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll ?
Darum bitte ich um HILFE!
Ich  würde mich freuen wenn dieses Gerät endlich mal richtig funktionieren würde … faxen und kopieren klappt ja, aber ich will endlich mal Drucken!

Oh hab noch ein paar Infos vergessen, ich benutze das Betriebsystem Windows XP und hab das K7S5A  braucht ihr noch was ?

Und ich sage mal ein schönes Danke schön .....


----------



## FlockY (13. Januar 2005)

Hast du den Drucker evtl. mal an nem anderen Rechner getestet um auszuschließen ob es sich um ein generelles Druckerproblem handelt?

Hast du andere USB-Geräte an deinem Port schonmal getestet?


----------



## Flap (13. Januar 2005)

einen anderen PC zum testen hab ich leider nicht :-(

aber maus, Tastatur und Handy Datenkabel funktionieren am USB Controller 

und danke dass du dich mit meinem Problem beschäftigst


----------



## FlockY (13. Januar 2005)

sagt dir windows wenigstens neues gerät am usb-controller erkannt oder reagiert es aufs anstecken des usb-kabels gar net?

Die Treiber / Software ist schon drauf aufm PC?

Alternativ mal per Parallel Port probieren


----------



## Flap (13. Januar 2005)

Ja software ist schon drauf !Bloß die Hp software will den treiber erst installieren wenn der drucker angeschlossen ....

Leider passiert bei Windows nixs , wenn ich das Kabel an den USb controller oder am Onboard USB platz stecke .....
Aber wenn ich die Maus oder Tastatur ranstecke passiert was und windows erkennt dies ...

Hmm wie soll ich das mit dem Parallel Port  ausprobieren ?
der Drucker hat nur 2 tele fax anschlüsse und halt disen anschluss fürn pc ...

Und ich hab mich soo schön auf diesen drucker gefreut und nun funtzt der nicht ... *gmrl*


----------



## FlockY (13. Januar 2005)

hm evtl. liegts am usbverbindungskabel was anderes kann ich mir jetzt auch net erklären kommt wohl alle x jahre mal vor aber evtl. liegts daran.
so ein kabel kostet nur ein paar euros


----------



## Flap (13. Januar 2005)

hmm wäre das dritte kabel ...

hab mir vorhin von nem Kumpel nen anderes kabel ausgeliehen

was amch ich bloß nur


----------

